

Wikileaks releases "The Kissinger Cables" with 2 million new documents - CorsairSanglot
https://search.wikileaks.org/plusd/pressrelease/?nocache

======
CorsairSanglot
On a related note, Assange's new book "Cypherpunks" is also now available for
purchase in Bitcoin:

<http://www.orbooks.com/catalog/cypherpunks/>

And "Hacking Politics," with essays from Aaron Swartz, Kim Dotcom, Lawrence
Lessig, Cory Doctorow, Ron Paul, Alex Ohanian, and U.S. Representative Zoe
Lofgren, is available as a pay-what-you-want ebook download from the same
publisher:

<http://www.orbooks.com/catalog/hacking-politics-2/>

------
anonfunction
_At around 700 million words, the Kissinger Cables collection is approximately
five times the size of WikiLeaks' Cablegate. The raw PDF data is more than 380
Gigabytes in size and is the largest WikiLeaks publication to date._

That's a big file.

